# Hoover



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

I know this is kinda early, but I'm really trying to fish hoover bass hard this year. I fished it last year for crappie and did really well, but struggled with bass. I'm not looking for any spots or anything, but maybe looking for tips on what lures to use. I'm going to try to become proficient with jig fishing this year. Am I going in the right direction with my thinking? Any help on color or basin. I don't mind going around trying to find spots, just any little bit of help would be appreciated. Maybe I can share some success stories on crappie because I did really well locating quality crappie last year. Thanks in advance to anyone who helps! PMs or thread posts work just fine! 

If your looking to expand other fishing as well, I'm pretty good at locating smallies in the river so I can exchange some info on that for info on hoover! 

Can't wait for open water! Itching to get out!!!


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

There are a lot bass fishermen on Hoover and there is a midweek local tourneys during spring and summer. I have seen a lot of big bass pulled out. With that said, I am not an expert by any means on Hoover, but I typically would throw a spinner or buzz bait usually green/chartreuse in color in the weeds that are along the shorelines in and around coves. I have not caught many bass jigging at Hoover, but I'm sure you can catch them. Problem or not so much of a problem, other fish will hit the jigs. I like to use swimbaits or soft baits that are minnow looking, paddle tail or split tail. Fire tiger or chartreuse in general. And for me personally, I like to use berkleys or Big Joshy. With the swimbaits, I tend to fish the points and look for the drop offs.

I don't use crank baits very often at Hoover, for what ever reason,just personal preference, but I'm sure you can hook into them. I caught one on a lipless but like mentioned above, I'm more of a swimbait and spinner thrower.

Please take into consideration, I enjoy going to Hoover for the crappie, white bass, perch and saugeyes. I like to catch and eat whatever I catch. I will release bass at Hoover anytime I get into them. Just a bit of info. Good luck out there and have a great time this year going after the bass.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I have plenty of joshys to throw at them this year! As far as cranks go, I'm not a huge fan of them either!

Thanks for the recommendations! I will try my best to locate them more this year and reply with what worked best!!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

I had a tough year last year on hoover, compared to previous years. That being said my best go to lure on hoover has been the shakeyhead jig. If the bass arent in the brush1-3 ft, they tend to be in the 8-14ft range, where the shakey works for me. I did well in the spring when lake was high pitching creature baits in very shallow water. After thAT IT was a deep point thing that nabbed them. Most bassers prefer north and middle sections, but there are nice fish on the south end as well. My problem was I got too stubborn, knowing where they were the previous years,(when the water was very low), and by the time i figured them out, it changes again. There are some really nice size bass in the lake, Many 4 lbers and an occasional 6.5 will show up as well.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

I wish I had some insight, but I've only fished Hoover off the banks. I've caught them mostly on a Sexy Chartreuse crank and a Beaver Bait trigged. I live right by hoover though and would love go out and explore the place more. Let me know if your ever in need of a coangler and may be we can figure it out together. 

Jason

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in the same boat (figuratively speaking). I'd really like to get better at bass fishing this year in Hoover. I'm gonna try some jerk baits early this spring. I'm commuted to learning how to catch em with crank baits and tubes this year as well. So far I've relied upon spinner baits due to comfort. I'm also trying to learn the lake. Stayed in the middle and south pools last year but I'm headed north this year for the shallower water. 

Morebass... I've got a small John boat and I'd be open to a co-angler, just send me a pm. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cranks r outstanding in spring from the shore back once spawn starts I use dark colored creature and worm baits. The shaker heads work as do Texas and Carolina. They hold tight around all the rock structure(behind houses and bridges) lake of the woods rocks r good and so is it around the sailboat club. When fall tools around I still use creature baits but u can move to the shallows again up north with buzz and spinner baits. I grew up in Westerville and fishing there. Most Hoover bass fisherman won't give insight because there are multiple tourneys held weekly. Hope this helps. Lots of big bass I pulled a 5 1/2 smallie out 2 summers ago


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for everyone who has responded with the very helpful hints! I appreciate your time and input! As soon as Ice breaks I'm going to fish some crappie and scout some locations for a little later in the season! Thanks for all the help on what type of structure to look for. I'm use to fishing mostly docks, so that's why I was looking for input, since there aren't rows and rows of docks on hoover!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I've caught some big bass, both SM and LM, throwing cranks. Occasionally I'll get the topwater itch and have done well with those too. I generally like to fish fast and cover a lot of water so crankbaits and lipless cranks are usually my go to baits on Hoover. I do a lot of trolling too and have picked up some nice bass doing that. I'll be posting some open seats once fishing picks up so I'd be more than happy to take some people out this year and I'll be glad to spend a day targeting bass if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds good. Im right around the corner and am willing try my hand at other species as well so keep me posted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

How's the ice looking on Hoover? Was thinking/hoping to put a kayak in maybe this weekend around RedBank parking lot.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Saw a news report last night about the boardwalk being closed down due to damage from the ice. The news helicopter was getting some aerial shots and the north end looked pretty locked up. I'll be keeping an eye on it too and be out as soon as it's open.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

And how's Hoover today?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Big Spinnerbaits, top waters (mainly popers/buzzbaits) and a really good search bait after summer sets in is the vibee. If the water is high and flooded up into shaded wood the flipping bite is great. If you are proficent with working squarebills or chatterbaits around wood you can do very well too. I wouldnt rule out cranking ledges with a DD22 or the heavily weighted swimbaits. :B


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! Is the ice melted?


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Some spots yes. I drive past and over it everyday and yesterday there was some open was a lot open under and around smothers bridge. I'll post ton how it looks.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the updates. Thought hitting this weekend before anymore cold snowy weather comes our way. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info and any updates you can provide. I'll be getting my boat ready to go this weekend, hopefully the warms temps this coming week take care of what's left.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yea I doubt there will be enough open for a boat.


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Looked around for open water. Middle pool looks the most promising for the ice to thaw first. Some open water right around Smothers bridge, enough to fish from the bank. The Oxbow road and ramp look even worse than last year, pot holes everywhere. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Riggu2 said:


> Looked around for open water. Middle pool looks the most promising for the ice to thaw first...


This is good news. Middle pool is all I need to get into the crappie. Hopefully I can get out during the week next week. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I catch big smallies and greenies at hoover on jigs. Go for it


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Rainer Wolf ...where at? What color? I need exact gps locations, the moon phase, the location of the sun and what type of shirt you were wearing!

Looking forward to hitting some new spots on hoover this year. 

Hope the week is starting off well!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol that's funny. As of yesterday there was still ice


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Drove by hoover today! Some spots are opening up pretty nice but I still think it's going to be another week with temps in the 40-50s before anyone can launch!


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

yeah little walnut up at the flats is just now startin to open up water was pretty high it looked like.


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Any open water spotted yet? Tomorrow looks prime if there's soft water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

when i went out yesterday there was water opening up around sunbury road bridge and there was also water open by smothers bridge, but not too much. there is still alot of ice. i think its going to be another week for it all to thaw


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

At Hoover now, lots of open water. One trailer at red bank. Open water pretty much south of red bank to the dam. Some ice in the middle pool but I watched it getting pushed around by the wind so it won't last long. North pool still had lots of ice. I'll be out mid-week for sure and I can't freaking wait!


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was on Hoover this morning. Fishing from my kayak. Caught 4 crappie. Fish were around 20ft in 25 ft of water. Marked tons of fish. It was really cool to watch the ice move on the lake while on it. Probably not the safest thing, but still cool.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the report. I tried to get a picture of the ice stacking up on top of itself from the wind pushing it but I only had my phone and you really couldn't see it. I just pulled the boat out to wash it...about to put a coat of wax on it now and then get all my gear ready for Wednesday.


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, I am new to the Columbus area and also new to boating (we just bought a 14 foot boat) and interested in connecting with someone to show me the ropes here in Columbus.

My 5 year old son and I most enjoy crappie and bluegill fishing. I would have interest in also learning some techniques to catch Saugeye. 

Anyone interested in serving as a "fishing mentor?"


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Okay so I have been looking a lot at spring techniques, where to fish etc. Like i posted earlier, I am really upping the ante this season with how I am going to hit hoover for bass. Quick question, in looking at the map of hoover looking at where the creek channel runs through the lake, I was confused by these black line everywhere that were marked on the legend. Are they also old creek beds? Anyone care to explain it to me, or know what they are there for? My only guess is to mark drop offs of rapid depth changes, but thats just speculation. If you have any guess of input it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Heres the link to the map I'm looking at:http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/lakemaps/HooverReservoir.pdf


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

They just signify depth changes.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep 10' depth changes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The closer the lines the sharper tje drop. The more space between the lines the more gradule the drop... great tool!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Hit Hoover for a few hours this evening. Water temp was around 43-44 in the middle, up to about 48 in a few coves and a bit stained. Still had pretty good clarity but not like the last time I was out. Got a handful of dinks and one that was a little over 10" and fat, maybe eggs? All were caught in 22-24 FOW, about 2' off the bottom around structure. Hopefully the air temps stay up for a few weeks...last week was definitely a set back.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

Basshunter122 said:


> Okay so I have been looking a lot at spring techniques, where to fish etc. Like i posted earlier, I am really upping the ante this season with how I am going to hit hoover for bass. Quick question, in looking at the map of hoover looking at where the creek channel runs through the lake, I was confused by these black line everywhere that were marked on the legend. Are they also old creek beds? Anyone care to explain it to me, or know what they are there for? My only guess is to mark drop offs of rapid depth changes, but thats just speculation. If you have any guess of input it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Heres the link to the map I'm looking at:http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/lakemaps/HooverReservoir.pdf


Try using this map its way better and you can see about any lake you want. Just drag the map around to the lake you're interested in. This is basically the same view you would get on a Lowrance unit. 
http://www.navionics.com/en/webapp


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

68bucks said:


> Try using this map its way better and you can see about any lake you want. Just drag the map around to the lake you're interested in. This is basically the same view you would get on a Lowrance unit.
> http://www.navionics.com/en/webapp



Wow! That's awesome. Thanks so much!!


----------

